# Monitor sagt "Videofrequenz zu hoch"



## urlaub (22 April 2022)

Hallo,
bei einer Kundenanlage soll der IPC getauscht werden. 
Der alte PC war über VGA mit dem Monitor verbunden. Der alte Monitor hat auch nur VGA und soll weiter genutzt werden.
Der neue PC hat keinen direkten VGA-Anschluss aber einen mitgelieferten DVI-VGA-Adapter.

Jetzt habe ich versucht, im Büro den PC über den Adapter mit einem alten Test-Monitor zu verbinden.
Am Monitor kommt die Meldung "Videofrequenz zu hoch" und weiter komme ich nicht.
Mit einem neueren Monitor über Displayport funktioniert alles.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die VGA-Verbindung zum Laufen bekomme?

mfg
urlaub


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2022)

urlaub schrieb:


> Am Monitor kommt die Meldung "Videofrequenz zu hoch" und weiter komme ich nicht.


In den Windows-Einstellungen bzw. der Grafikkarteneinstellung kann man üblicherweise die Frequenz einstellen.
Was für ein Windows hast du denn?


----------



## Blockmove (22 April 2022)

Manche der alten Monitore können richtig zickig sein.
Wenn es mit den normalen Windows-Treibern nicht klappt, dann mal die Treiber des Grafikkarten-Herstellers installieren.
Da gibt es meist mehr Einstellungen (Frequenz, Bildlage, Synchronisation, ...)


----------



## JoGi65 (22 April 2022)

Videofrequenz ist nicht nur die Bildwiederholfrequenz sondern auch die eingestellte Auflösung. Mit der Auflösung bei 640x480 anfangen und nach oben tasten. Die 60 Hz sind das geringere Problem.


----------



## urlaub (22 April 2022)

Danke für die Infos.
Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass der Monitor in der Anlage DVI-Anschluss hat.
Den werde ich dann nutzen in der Hoffnung, dass das funktioniert.

Es geht übrigens um Windows10.
Die Einstellmöglichkeit Bildwiederholfrequenz finde ich nicht.
Auflösung habe ich schon verschiedene Einstellungen probiert ohne Erfolg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2022)

urlaub schrieb:


> Es geht übrigens um Windows10.
> Die Einstellmöglichkeit Bildwiederholfrequenz finde ich nicht.


https://www.netzwelt.de/anleitung/181685-windows-10-so-passt-bildwiederholrate.html


----------



## Tina44 (2 Januar 2023)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> https://www.netzwelt.de/anleitung/181685-windows-10-so-passt-bildwiederholrate.html


Danke für diesen hilfreich Link. Ich selbst wusste mit in Vista, Win 98, Win 95 die Frequenz einzustellen...doch war das bisher bei mir nie nötig.


----------

